# Soft Stools on Canidae



## ilzho (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello:

I have 2 rescue great danes that have been eating dry Canidae for a few years and would like advice as to what other suggestions of food I could use to help harden their stools.
Their stools are like soft ice cream, not much form....looking at the poop chart.....in the middle....
I have tried to add coconut, yogurt, pumpkin, etc....not a lot of success.
They do not have worms or parasites......

I don't mind gradually switching them to a different food, but would like to hear from you on advice of dry food that has helped you harden you dogs stool.

Thank you,
David


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Which Canidae are they eating?
How old are they, how much do they weight and how much are you feeding them?


----------



## ilzho (Feb 1, 2012)

They are 6 & 5 years old.
Weight 165 & 135.
Feeding Canidae all life stages dry.
4 cups for one and 7 cups for the other (thin), daily.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

If what the OP reports is correct, then the 165 lb. dog is eating 3,276 calories per day from the 7 cups of Canidae. That volume alone would cause soft stool whatever kibble is being fed.

I suggest finding a kibble with a higher protein and fat content than the 24%/14% that the Canidae has. 

Just noticed your dogs are great danes which I understand have special dietary issues . . . but the 7 cups still sound problematic.


----------



## ilzho (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes, 7 cups is a lot, but he was thin and I was fattening him up a little.

They have been on it for a few years and have always had soft stools. The 7 cups goes back down to 5.5 when he's good.
My other dane gets 4 cups a day as he is just right, but still soft stools. The 4 cups & 5.5 a day for the danes is just right. I just need some recommendations of food that maybe a little bit better in helping them firm it up a little.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I found find something a bit more digestible, have you tried their grain free line?


----------

